# Ftp Over SSH?



## sporkit (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm trying to sftp to my server over ssh (using filezilla).  Unfortunately, I get this message from /var/log/auth


```
Feb  3 16:10:53 sporkit sshd[54209]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 65XXXXXX57.dia.static.xxxx.net failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!

Feb  3 16:10:53 sporkit sshd[54209]: error: PAM: authentication error for john from 65.120.206.57
```

There's a piece of the puzzle I'm overlooking here.  Do I need to send a key from my client? Do I need to setup my remote domain as as allowed?  Generate a key for my server?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## vivek (Feb 13, 2009)

> Feb  3 16:10:53 sporkit sshd[54209]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 65XXXXXX57.dia.static.xxxx.net failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!


It means reverse dns is not matched. It is quite common error for dhcp based A/DSL or cable ISP providers. They do not have proper reverse DNS configured for their IPS, hence the error.



> Feb  3 16:10:53 sporkit sshd[54209]: error: PAM: authentication error for john from 65.120.206.57


You entered wrong password.

You can use key based login and turn off password login all together.


----------



## anomie (Feb 13, 2009)

BTW, sftp != ftp over ssh. sftp is a secure file transfer program, but it does not use the File Transfer Protocol. 

The opening section of wikipedia's FTPS entry has some info to help with disambiguation.


----------

